
Boris Johnson elected new Tory leader - bristleworm
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/jul/23/boris-johnson-elected-new-tory-leader-prime-minister
======
ShadowFaxSam
It'll be interesting to see how Brexit will unfold now under his command.

